# Anyone want to rent a rowboat at Fletchers?



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Anyone want to split a rowboat rental at Fletchers? I hear the rocks are going to be running heavy soon and I want to hook a few. However, with the rowboats rentals being nearly $30/day nowadays, it's getting steep. Not to mention the fact I'll be too tired to fish after rowing up the friggin' river  PM me. 

"A-King" for some pullage!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Is that right in DC on the Potomac?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep. A bit north of downtown, out towards the beltway, but in DC.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Sounds fun but aren't we a little late for the rockfish there?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

yes they are, and you better get there really early if you want a boat. 

Still some shad up there though.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

30 bucks aint squat.......try filling my gas tank every time at the least 90 bucks, last time was 163 ! a full tank is 240 bucks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OK, so I guess that means no one wants to split a rowboat rental for some local pullage. Oh well  I guess there's always carp at the tidal basin


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*A- king*

Man !!!.. go up to chain bridge on the VA side w/ some buck tails, sassy shads, or rattle traps in the 1/2 oz ....If you can get some herrings put a *chunk* on a 4 OR 5/O circle hook w/ no weight cast up river and let drift to you ....Hold on !!!!!!


----------

